# OMG, Are these white round worms in my white shrimp head? Pic



## OMG (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello all, nice Forum, very informative.
I am don't own any shrimp, but I think I might come across some worms in my white shrimp that I buy from the supermarket.
Please help me identify what are these in my white shrimp head.

Few days ago, I buy a box of head on white shrimps from the supermarket. As usual I peel and devein the white shrimps. I usually break the head off, as I break the head off, there were few shrimp inside the head have these mushy round oval shape white blob. It Not long or thin, but it is white and oval, like ovaries shape inside the shrimp's head.

It didn't move, well since the white shrimp was froozen then I thaw it. It looks like undeveloped white ovaries, because it was just three or four white round blob I found, but then it also looks like oval round worms.
Anyways, I remove the head, throw away, and I boil the shrimp and I eat it. if that were worms in the shrimp head, and I eat it, I'm I OK?
I found this pic as I search online, and it look exactly like this stuff that I see when devein my shrimp, the pic have alot of these white blob, my shrimp I only found few.
I'm freaking out right now. I don't usually cook shrimp, this is bad experience for me.

Pic below, Please help me identify










Do shrimp developed mature ovaries first, and then it become saddle?
If so, then maybe that is undeveloped ovaries.


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

If you have medical concerns, I don't think a planted tank forum is the best location to seek advice regarding your personal health.

If you are experiencing symptoms of some type you should see a medical provider. The most common type of illness associated with shellfish (undercooked or raw oysters) is vibriosis (Vibrio sp) a bacterial infection which causes gastrointestinal symptoms.

See a doctor if you are worried!


----------



## OMG (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you, but I don't have any concerns regarding to my personal health.
This is a Shrimp & other Invertebrates section, my question was directly asking to help identify what was that white mushy round stuff in the white shrimp.
In here many people raise shrimp, so likely somebody have see this in their shrimp before. Especially those who raise ghost shrimp where the shrimp body are see through.

If you think my post is violated any rules in this section, feel free to click report it to the Administrator and let him/her come here and read it.

And here is a question to those who pet shrimp, pic below:
Do shrimp developed mature ovaries first, and then it become saddle?
If so, then maybe that is undeveloped ovaries.
I found a pic online of a shrimp that have white saddle. The white mushy blob like the one I see in my devein shrimp.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah i'm almost certain those are ovaries or perhaps the hepatopancreas.


----------

